# Long Term Visa and Citizenship Lawyer or help on process



## StephenT (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

I am American and am planning on staying on Crete when my 90 day visa expires... I have brought all required paperwork for a Greek Citizenship which was given to me by the Greek Consulate in America. I was able to receive this since my Father was born in Greece and is a Greek Citizenship. 

I have attempted to go into the offices here in Rethymno but keep getting the run around from a bunch of button pushers. I know they are just wasting my time and I would like to get this ironed out soon if possible... I know once I get my proper Greek paperwork filed which I already have I should be able to receive a long term visa pending my citizenship completion which should take 1-5 years given the forums I have read about it. 

Thanks for any advice here. 

Stephen


----------



## StephenT (May 24, 2011)

Also, to add to this, I am on Rethymno Crete currently... If anyone lives close by or can recommend a good lawyer. Or a government office and knows somewhere there that can give me correct and truthful information on this it would be great.


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

StephenT,
I am an American whose father was born in Greece. I was recently granted Greek citizenship after a six year process that involved much paperwork, layers of bureaucracy and confused rules. My case looked hopeless until I contacted a highly competent lawyer in Athens who wrapped things up in two days. If you send me your email I will send you her contact info. Also, you can choose where you want to be registered, and the SF consulate recommended that I not chose Crete, as they are notoriously slow.


----------



## StephenT (May 24, 2011)

Please message me at /SNIP/, Thank you very much.


----------



## Bear68 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would recommend Michele Kiosoglous in Rhodes. She is a Greek-Australian lawyer who works thoughout greece - [email protected]. 

Cheers Rob


----------



## grand_canyon (Dec 19, 2011)

rebartrees said:


> StephenT,
> I am an American whose father was born in Greece. I was recently granted Greek citizenship after a six year process that involved much paperwork, layers of bureaucracy and confused rules. My case looked hopeless until I contacted a highly competent lawyer in Athens who wrapped things up in two days. If you send me your email I will send you her contact info. Also, you can choose where you want to be registered, and the SF consulate recommended that I not chose Crete, as they are notoriously slow.


I hope you're still active on these forums. I'd like to see if you could send your lawyers name. I'm an American as well who's grandparents were from Greece. It has been one thing after another with obtaining citizenship. I can't send you a message since I'm new to these forums and I have to do 5 posts.


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

grand_canyon said:


> I hope you're still active on these forums. I'd like to see if you could send your lawyers name. I'm an American as well who's grandparents were from Greece. It has been one thing after another with obtaining citizenship. I can't send you a message since I'm new to these forums and I have to do 5 posts.


My lawyer's name is Arsinoi Lainioti and her website is Lainioti Law Offices, Athens, Greece - Law. Thanks to her I now have citizenship and a Greek passport. Best of luck!


----------



## grand_canyon (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response. I will contact her after the holidays. Have a safe and happy holidays.


----------

